# Keep getting disconnected every 3-5mins



## JimYall (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi guys, im having a problem with my connection.
i have 2 desk, and 1 laptop. the First comp which is my dad the router and modem is directly plug into his comp, and my comp and laptop is using wireless adaptor to recieve the connection. Recently, our connection keep getting d/ced every 3-5 mins, then i have the connection again in about 30s-1min. Any Pro have any clues? plz help this noob out :S
BTW: my dad downloads a lot, i think he downloads everyday.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

could be a lot of things - 
can you provide make and model of router
when its connected OK do the following steps {post here} and then when it disconnects please repeat all the steps{post back here again}

post an IPconfig too

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

NEXT lets see if you can get out onto the internet with both names and IP's - its possible the IP number you get back on the first test is different to the one I post {I'm in UK} so use the number you get instead of mine

------------------------------------------------
try ping the name and then the IP see below

start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping {the default gateway ipaddress you got above }*

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> ...


C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 64.233.187.99*


> Pinging 64.233.187.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> ...


----------



## JimYall (Oct 28, 2006)

do i do those things with my dad comp (the main one) or any comp?
my ipconfig:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\BP>ipconfig -all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hppavilion189
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-4B-31-B0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
192.168.0.4

THis is first one:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\BP>ping 192.168.0.2

Pinging 192.168.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.2: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\BP>ping google.ca

Pinging google.ca [66.102.7.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.102.7.104: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=243
Reply from 66.102.7.104: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=243
Reply from 66.102.7.104: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=243
Reply from 66.102.7.104: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=243

Ping statistics for 66.102.7.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 40ms, Average = 39ms

C:\Documents and Settings\BP>ping 66.102.7.1041
Ping request could not find host 66.102.7.1041. Please check the name and try again.

Second one:

Pinging 66.102.7.104 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.102.7.104: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=243

Reply from 66.102.7.104: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=243

Reply from 66.102.7.104: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=243

Reply from 66.102.7.104: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=243

Ping statistics for 66.102.7.104:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 39ms, Maximum = 39ms, Average = 39ms


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you do the wireless PC/laptops and post in a sperate post with a label so we know which is which

I have noticed a couple of things 
1) you have DCHP disabled
2) The DNS servers are 192.168.0.1 & .4 
which I woul dlike to see the other PC/Laptops


----------



## JimYall (Oct 28, 2006)

this is my comp:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jp
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : bc.hsia.telus.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine III Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-09-42-B9-FF

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : bc.hsia.telus.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-66-0F-E3-B2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : October 28, 2006 9:28:04 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : October 31, 2006 9:28:04 AM

The First ONE:

C:\Documents and Settings\JP>ping 192.168.0.3
Pinging 192.168.0.3 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\JP>ping google.ca

Pinging google.ca [66.102.7.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 66.102.7.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\JP>ping 66.102.7.1041
Ping request could not find host 66.102.7.1041. Please check the name and try again.

Second One:

C:\Documents and Settings\JP>ping 66.102.7.104
Pinging 66.102.7.104 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 66.102.7.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## JimYall (Oct 28, 2006)

and the laptop one my brother brought it to school so i can't do it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it looks like you have a fixed IP on 1 pc and DHCP on the other - if you post back your brothers details when his back

also under what conditions does it drop out ???

anyway - when it drops out post the results again and we can see if its a DNS issue

also try pinging BBC.CO.UK

too


----------



## JimYall (Oct 28, 2006)

i have no idea wat under condition it's just drop very randomly, but then it reconnect back in 10s which is very fast. It's just getting annoying because sometimes im playing online game or chatting then suddendly i got d/ced. It's like


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so when it drops out
ping 192.168.0.1
ping BBC.CO.UK
ping 212.58.228.155

post all the results

i'm not around for a few days so hopefully someone will pickup


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, ETAF; good to see you back "working" here again. 

JimYall,
your post #5 makes it seem that the computer maintains connection to the router, but either the router loses connection to the modem or else the modem loses the connection. Is this correct? And can you tell whether it is the modem or the router?

What happens when you connect a computer directly to the modem?

What kind of internet service do you have (cable, DSL, ...)?


----------



## JimYall (Oct 28, 2006)

i have ADSL from Telus..... and my computer is using wireless adaptor the modem and router is plug into my dad comp not me... so basically i just pick up the internet from the router


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Terrynet - work is time consuming, but had a little time over this weekend to come back here and help out

when you lose the connection - have a look at all the lights on the modem/router and see what state they are showing 
post make and model of router and modem
see if DSL is still indicated on.


----------

